# Nebraska Archery Hunting?



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

Looking for some info on archery hunting in Nebraska. I'm under the impression that you must have the Bowhunter Education Certificate to hunt there. On the other hand we talked with a guy who owns property there and he said his son buys his license on the internet every year and just uses his Firearms Safety number. Any info would be helpful.

Thanks
Justin


----------



## wingtipped (Oct 5, 2005)

I would call the Nebraska DNR


----------

